# Padraic Kissane Rte radio 1 drive time 5pm today



## moneymakeover (5 Oct 2017)

Hi Everyone

Tune in at 5pm to hear Padraic being interviewed.

After all the Oireachtas finance bank appearances.

This should be good!


----------



## MrBanks (5 Oct 2017)

Well done Padraic!
Let's all stand up now to Ulster Bank. No more taking the mick. GIVE US BACK OUR MONEY


----------



## Lightening (5 Oct 2017)

Well done Padraic! Another great response!

"Copy and paste job" same across all banks!  just like they did to create the problem in the first place!


----------



## Mortub2005 (5 Oct 2017)

Well done Padraic Kissane. It's time we all made a stand against Ulster bank. The whole situation is apalling.


----------



## moneymakeover (5 Oct 2017)

Podcast can be heard

http://www.rte.ie/radio1/podcast/podcast_drivetime.xml

see "Finance Committee"


----------

